# Hoening back-to-front tandem



## SteveD (12 Apr 2009)

Just thought I'd point out the ebay sale of our Hoening tandem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300307218357

any questions don't hesitate to call me on 01692 582346 or 583423

thanks and regards, Steve


----------



## spandex (12 Apr 2009)

Looks good We have one of these at work in red

GetCycling


----------



## SteveD (12 Apr 2009)

Now sold!.... the 'buy-it-now' price might have been a bit too low!


----------



## DrMekon (13 Apr 2009)

Was it much different to the Onderwater?

http://www.dutchbike.co.uk/Family4.htm


----------



## spandex (13 Apr 2009)

They are different the Onderwater is a lot heavier but a lot more robust and it can fit smaller kids then Compagnon with out hitting them on the head with the bars.


----------



## mickle (13 Apr 2009)

The Onderwater could be converted quite easily to a cargo bike too, like the Brown Cycles tandem. 

http://www.browncycles.com/tandems.htm


----------



## spandex (13 Apr 2009)

I forgot you was telling me that when you had our one in the work stand


----------

